# Good looks and driver ratings



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Good Looks help in all aspects of life, period.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Of course. Especially young women, who also get better tips.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

This has to explain all my tips.... Cuz I m like sexy as hell apparently... Hmm who knew.... Thx for clearing that up for me..


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Of course. Especially young women, who also get better tips.


Young women would be wasting their time driving

Right now, they're all trying to take Booty pics on Instagram and sell nudes


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Young women would be wasting their time driving
> 
> Right now, they're all trying to take Booty pics on Instagram and sell nudes


Did you say nudes...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Did you say nudes...


the new thing is for Insta-*****s is patreon or Onlyfans,com

They charge like $10-$20 and it's a monthly subscription


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Imo good ratings are for drivers who generally... 
1. Know how to actually drive. 
2. Know how to use their crystal balls to know whether pax want to have a conversation of not. 
3. Have clean, odor free cars with self cleaning windows. 
4. Get pax A to B more quicky than the estimated time without speeding. 
5. Treat pax like pax lives matter. 
6. Have mood lighting so pax can feel cool. 
7. Look as if they're actually awake - without looking like they're on crack. It's a small window. 
8. Don't mind stopping or doing drive throughs. 
9. Wait longer than 5 minutes and greet pax as if they're amazing for actually coming out at all. 
10. Basically kiss pax booty up hill and down dale 24/7 without a care in the world. 
There's your 5 star driver right there. Nothing to do with looks.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Most definitely!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Totally. If my hair is done with makeup on they think I'm such a better driver... I used to have the same experience when I worked at two restaurants across the street from each other. One fine dining one counter service pizza. People who fawned over me at fine dining treated me like crap at the pizza joint rolling their eyes and shit, not recognizing me.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

First rate car and good looks is not a good combination if the pax get jealous. It all evens out at the end because the dopey one will give out the tips.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Good Looks help in all aspects of life, period.


Yeah, the research bears this out, as far as I am aware.

Fortunately for some people, presentation and affect can make up for deficiencies in "good looks". Also, good looks are a matter of taste and cultural norms, but some people are inherently more liked by more people for their looks. It also seems to work even if people aren't sexually attracted to what they perceive as "good looks". Someone may not want to have sex with me, but they'll still treat me better because of how I look (and how I present). All of this is really unfair, but absolutely inextricable from human cultures.

Oh right, and the ratings question. Not that ratings matter much, but I found it really easy to maintain a top rating without usually going above and beyond. Looks might have been a factor. Once you get above 4.9, it's really hard to tell how much better you could be doing if the ratings system were actually scaled in a way that there is a difference between good and excellent. I don't think my looks helped extensively with tips since a lot of that is based on mood, service, and affect. I did better than average with tips but nothing outstanding.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Not necessarily good looks, but how similar to the passenger are you? If I grew up in the same neighbourhood, went to the same schools and occasionally know the same people. Do I have an advantage over a kind Venezuelan who doesn't speak much English? Absolutely, it's probably like talking into a mirror


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It doesn't matter for rideshare in my opinion. I've seen many fugly 4.97 - 5.0 drivers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> It doesn't matter for rideshare in my opinion. I've seen many fugly 4.97 - 5.0 drivers.


Well, it doesn't matter in the sense that ratings don't matter. But it's way easier to get away with stuff if you are likable, and likability is influenced by looks. I think it matters less for ratings than for other things, but if the question is whether it is generally easier to do rideshare or most jobs if more people like how you look, unfortunately the answer is "probably".


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Well, it doesn't matter in the sense that ratings don't matter. But it's way easier to get away with stuff if you are likable, and likability is influenced by looks. I think it matters less for ratings than for other things, but if the question is whether it is generally easier to do rideshare or most jobs if more people like how you look, unfortunately the answer is "probably".


Yeah, I'd agree with that. Don't get me wrong, I've had rides where I really vibe with a girl and she's chatty, smiley, laughing, tips me, etc. Those times I know there was at least a little "something" there. But I think in the absence of that, they would also have 5-starred some 60 year old dude who was just a nice guy and drove well.

I think the main thing is being open, friendly, flexible, good route, and good English, with a clean car.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


If I had to guess, I'd say it plays a role. But not exclusively, and not for every rater.

If a handsome/pretty driver, drives wrecklessly, smells badly, is rude to pax, etc. Then the looks by themselves would probably not save their rating. But if all other service factors were equal, then yes, I think good looks would get a better average rating.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Yeah, I'd agree with that. Don't get me wrong, I've had rides where I really vibe with a girl and she's chatty, smiley, laughing, tips me, etc. Those times I know there was at least a little "something" there. But I think in the absence of that, they would also have 5-starred some 60 year old dude who was just a nice guy and drove well.
> 
> I think the main thing is being open, friendly, flexible, good route, and good English, with a clean car.


Agreed. If you are at 4.9x it is hard to go up. Almost everyone who rates you rates 5 anyway.

I did notice that my rating amount (number of rides that rate) is way higher than some report with roughly 65-70% of people rating. I don't know if that's just my markets or something specific to me. I assume that some markets are closer to 50% based on what I have read.

Part of the problem with judging this stuff is that there are way too many factors. I am good looking, smart, and friendly. But some people seriously don't care about any of those factors (or they can even be negatives!), so a factor like looks doesn't always mean something. On average, any advantage matters but no advantage matters incomparably.

Looks are neither necessary nor sufficient for good ratings.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, the research bears this out, as far as I am aware.


Reasearch also shows that men are more likely to be lied to.

More specifically good looking men. Other men who are threatened by them, are more likely to lie to them. Good looking men have more difficult business relationships because other men are threatened by them. Both men and women are more likely to be honest with women.

Imagine every beta dweeb you meet, starts telling tall tales, bragging so that they can measure up to you. Or at work, pretending they are more formidable than they are. Gets old.

Good looks inspire other people to put on their best and worst. Ever wonder why most CEOs are unattractive men? I suspect in group-based activities, there is an "attractivity tax". If you want to rise up in group oriented activities, its best to be average.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have good ratings.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Well, it doesn't matter in the sense that ratings don't matter. But it's way easier to get away with stuff if you are likable, and likability is influenced by looks. I think it matters less for ratings than for other things, but if the question is whether it is generally easier to do rideshare or most jobs if more people like how you look, unfortunately the answer is "probably".


It's stressful to do bags right now (hernia, rotator cuffs). Every once in a while when I show up and there are a ton of bags, especially for a short trip, I turn into a hot mess. "Damn, have a hernia may need help!" Fortunately, I have the social skills / luck to usually click with the pax and have a few laughs. Everyone's happy by the time I drop them off


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Open your mouth , removes all doubt.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I can guarantee if pax has a insta crush they forgive driving errors. Mistakes usually occur if pax keeps talking and distracting. Maybe miss a turn or some other stupid error.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Hell yeah, look at rakos he rakes in the big bananas.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And some say being a driver is unskilled. lmao...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Imo good ratings are for drivers who generally...
> 1. Know how to actually drive.
> 2. Know how to use their crystal balls to know whether pax want to have a conversation of not.
> 3. Have clean, odor free cars with self cleaning windows.
> ...


The 10 Crack Commandments&#128526;


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I believe that in general, whether you're a driver or not, good looks do help when it comes to how people perceive you. A person who is dressed well, looks professional, speaks confidently or in a friendly manner, and has the actual skills to do their job will definitely give a good impression right off the bat. Good looks are just extras, because let's face it, humans are naturally judgmental. Whether we do it consciously or not, our brain always seeks out information based on what we see or sense, and it automatically processes things about it. This is why some people get "bad vibes" upon seeing a dirty homeless person in a dark alley (the brain says dark alley, homeless person, statistically there's a high chance of being assaulted/attacked) versus getting "good vibes" or neutral ones when seeing a well dressed person in the same environment setting (brain says well dressed person might be an office worker or some normal guy just going home the same way). These judgments are made very quick and we barely realize doing it.

On a personal experience, when a customer service representative or service worker is a pretty lady, I somehow feel happier and my day brightens up when compared to dealing with a less than attractive lady. The reason for this is that I like beautiful people. "Ah she's so cute!" I think to myself. Of course, in the end, it's still the way they perform their work that gets the final say if I found them to be actually helpful or not. One time, I had a very beautiful customer service representative "trying" to help me, but unfortunately she didn't seem to know what she's doing. I started rolling my eyes while waiting for someone more competent to fix my issues with their product. She was certainly beautiful to look at, but she didn't solve my problem at all. If I were to give her a grade, she'd get a failing mark.

I think that as drivers, we are also judged the same way by our passengers. In my opinion, majority of people like seeing beautiful things, and so the more attractive you are or at least well dressed, the better impression you give off right away. It's normal, non-malicious human nature so I'm ok with it, as long as people still take into consideration our actual job performance and not just the way we look.

As for my experience being a driver, I'm an unattractive S.O.B nowadays. Interestingly, from 4.93 two years ago, I somehow got back up to 4.95 this year. So there, even fugly S.O.Bs like me definitely still have the chance to go up in ratings as long as the service provided is exceptional.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Of course they are! Like evey thing in public work.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And some say being a driver is unskilled. lmao...


Those same people who call drivers unskilled entrust their lives to the drivers they put down. There aren't too many professions where a person has someone else's life in their hands,


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


I don't know but I am sure your dress does. Dressing is an appearance of a person and it could make riders feel safe and comfortable.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Just like anything in life... eye candy/pleasant thing to look at sells. Why would that be any different. This is why, while I may not pass for Brad Pitt's or Bruce Willis double, I compensate by dressing well and keeping the car clean. Humans are visual creatures, why fight it.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> Good Looks help in all aspects of life, period.


Exactly.... and even butt ugly donkey can be made to look decent.



Uber Crack said:


> Imo good ratings are for drivers who generally...
> 1. Know how to actually drive.
> 2. Know how to use their crystal balls to know whether pax want to have a conversation of not.
> 3. Have clean, odor free cars with self cleaning windows.
> ...


1. Check
2. Check
3. Check (if by self you mean me after every other ride)
4. Check (know thy shortcuts and traffic patterns)
5. Check
6. Check (bonus points if you can guess pax's color of choice before they enter)
7. Check (The trick is to wear sunglasses so pax can't tell)
8. Only if they're buying me something as well.... most will when you put them on the spot.
9. Nah, I rather collect cancel fee and move on.
10. Check ( I provide foot massages for select clients)

Now who wants a ride?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

In my experience, nothing has a bigger effect on a driver's rating than navigation. Nothing.

(except maybe safety, but I'm assuming most of us don't drive recklessly)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Yes. It has been demonstrated in studies that more attractive business people have an advantage when it comes to promotions and higher pay. It's human nature; rideshare isn't any different.

https://hbr.org/2019/10/attractive-people-get-unfair-advantages-at-work-ai-can-help


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I don't know but I am sure your dress does. Dressing is an appearance of a person and it could make riders feel safe and comfortable.


I always wore swim shorts, tee shirt, and sandals, shave about once a week and maintained a 4.93 rating. It's how you greet passengers and carry a conversation. Always listen to the type a passenger you're picking up, talk about what interest them and agree with them even if you disagree personally.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Im ugly AF but make it a point to keep the back of my head and Right Ear very clean. I have a 4.97 rating.....

You can manipulate the system.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


Depends on the passenger. I once picked up an elderly couple and was really nice to them. During the ride, the husband asked me, and I quote. " so you get dressed up to drive people around?" I laughed and responded that I always fix myself up, when I leave my house no matter what Iam doing.
I excused his age, and was exceptionally nice to them, with getting in and out of my car, and they did not leave a tip. So a few days ago, I get a trip from outback, showed up for the pickup and was waiting for the passénger, and guess who it was? The elderly couple again! I had already been waiting for 5 minutes, so I cancelled and left. I asked God for forgiveness, but I really did not feel I would offer good service knowing very well my service wouldn't be rewarded. Oh btw the elderly guy is a doctor, so it's not some struggling elderly person on Social Security. His rating is not good either, so Iam guessing he doesn't treat uber drivers nicely, which sucks for someone relying on the service every day.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> " so you get dressed up to drive people around?"


- "Oh, you think this is dressed up? Well, I suppose it's relative, compared with one's own usual standards of attire.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - "Oh, you think this is dressed up? Well, I suppose it's relative, compared to one's own usual standards of attire.


Lol. Love that! Actually his standard of dressing up is pretty low.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> Lol. Love that! Actually his standard of dressing up is pretty low.


Definitely in the top 10 rules of rideshare: If a pax gives you sass, flip it around and hit them back twice as hard with SuperSass ®


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If anyone says you are dressed up, thank them and downplay it. Make it look like you are not trying.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Does everyone think your physical looks are related to your rating? Do drivers give good ratings to better looking women/men?


In NYC the better a passenger looks the worse they treat the driver.


----------

